# Not your grandfather's tandem



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Awesome Specialized S-Works Concept Tandem. No sync chain. Very aero.

http://www.twitvid.com/914E9


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

*Key Word: Concept*

"If" that tandem ever makes production, a second mortgage won't be enough to buy it:cryin:


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

That's impressive!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Eddywanabe said:


> "If" that tandem ever makes production, a second mortgage won't be enough to buy it:cryin:


that depends on the house and what you owe ...........entirely


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

1. I HATE creative directors that dress like "creative directors." 

2. I HATE creative directors who are in love with the 60s.

3. Why on earth would you need an aerodynamic seatpod for the stoker?

4. That is one cool looking concept, but I like MB1's better.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

bobthib said:


> Awesome Specialized S-Works Concept Tandem. No sync chain. Very aero.
> 
> http://www.twitvid.com/914E9


It is neat looking.

I'm wondering if the aerodynamic gains of losing the sync chain offset the mechanical losses of shaft drive. 

Actually, I'm not.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Boy, the stoker is going to be face to butt.

It at least looks like an engineering feat. Some version of this could be used in para-olympic events.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Now this _might_ have been your grandfather's tandem...


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

bobthib said:


> Now this _might_ have been your grandfather's tandem...


Wow, that is a gorgeous work of art!

Another tandem Gramps might ride... 1972 Schwinn Paramount


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

rwbadley said:


> Another tandem Gramps might ride... 1972 Schwinn Paramount


Being a "Gramps" I will attest - That is a nice bike the _I_ would like to ride. Kinda my vintage.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

mendo said:


> Boy, the stoker is going to be face to butt.


Yeah, having the handelbars a foot lower than the seat will do that. I am also confused by the bike. "As you can see" shaft driven? Oh, it has shaft-driven on the tube; "disc brakes!" on a tandem, no there is something "very interesting". But the true breakthrough with this bike is dual chainring crankset and no front derailleur; now that's hot!


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Wooden frame?*



bobthib said:


> Now this _might_ have been your grandfather's tandem...


Oak or cedar? This tandem looks like a "Flinstones" tandem, LOL. I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

looks like elm to me....................


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

This bike?

http://gavinnoble.com/specialized-shiv-tandem/


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

bobthib said:


> Being a "Gramps" I will attest - That is a nice bike the _I_ would like to ride. Kinda my vintage.


My son and I rode the Schwinn many miles as he was growing from 12-15 years old. A very nice ride. Fast, smooth and a pretty good handler.


----------

